# Lakers Sign Bogut



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Free agent center Andrew Bogut has agreed to a one-year deal with the Los Angeles Lakers, according to agent David Bauman.
> 
> The deal is for a nonguaranteed veteran minimum of $2.3 million, Bauman confirmed on Twitter.
> http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...ers-andrew-bogut-agree-1-year-deal-agent-says


Not a bad guy to add in camp. Always can use size.


----------



## Michael Whiteacre (Dec 5, 2015)

Andrew Bogut's a washed up nobody, Jim Jackson should be signed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Michael Whiteacre said:


> Andrew Bogut's a washed up nobody, Jim Jackson should be signed.


An excellent washed up nobody in the Lakers situation!

1. Veteran presence
2. Amazing backup C
3. Help Zubac progress
4. Let Zubac ride the pine if he struggles
5. Chance to be trade bait if uninjured by the trade deadline
6. Dirt cheap, one year so who cares!

Quality


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

low risk, decent, still effective on the boards and can defend the paint a little bit and yep if he stays healthy definitely an asset some playoff team might want at the trade deadline


----------



## Michael Whiteacre (Dec 5, 2015)

Why isn't Andrew Bogut allowed to score 10+ ppg in today's NBA anymore? Golden State, Dallas, Philadelphia, Cleveland and L.A. Lakers won't let him do that like Milwaukee did.

Anyway, Bogut needs to score 10+ PPG again like in his Milwaukee heyday.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Low upside signing but with EXTREMELY low risk.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Low risk signing. Knows system. Allows Zubac and Bryant to progress at a comfortable pace. Tradeable to playoff team at deadline. Good signing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the hell not?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't dislike this signing because there is literally no risk, but I really don't see what Bogut is going to do for us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lopez may miss preseason games with a back issue. He's already valuable if Lopez's back continues giving him issues.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'd like to think that somewhere @Jamel Irief is ecstatically celebrating this signing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Michael Whiteacre said:


> Andrew Bogut's a washed up nobody, Jim Jackson should be signed.


Jim Jackson ended his career as a Laker.

I'd rather have Thomas Robinson back then Bogut. Bogut is just an injured prone whiny nobody now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

#pizzagate 

https://twitter.com/andrewbogut/sta...w.usatoday.com/2016/12/andrew-bogut-pizzagate


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lmao, what are the Lakers going to get in a trade for Bogut at the deadline? A falafel?

Lakers can sign my wife to a contract. Low risk.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lmao, what are the Lakers going to get in a trade for Bogut at the deadline? A falafel?
> 
> Lakers can sign my wife to a contract. Low risk.


A 2nd round baba ganouch would make me very happy...not the furthest stretch of possibility

I got $20 that my wife would ball your wife up!

Tomorrow at noon...Temecula High School Gym...be there


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> A 2nd round baba ganouch would make me very happy...not the furthest stretch of possibility
> 
> I got $20 that my wife would ball your wife up!
> 
> Tomorrow at noon...Temecula High School Gym...be there


Not taking that bet, your wife is super aggressive if I remember correctly. Very physical.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not taking that bet, your wife is super aggressive if I remember correctly. Very physical.


...this motherfucker....


that was so good Im almost insulted


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought I was this boards only Sancho. Welcome to the club, Jamel.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I thought I was this boards only Sancho. Welcome to the club, Jamel.


You weren't around when that teenage heat fan would lose his shit because I was banging his GF? Click my profile, he kept getting banned under new names and he wrote me a comment. What the hell was his original user name? I know his real life name was Trent because he and his boy started a moving company called TNT movers based off of their first names.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

@LeGoat06 !!!! I just remembered.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> You weren't around when that teenage heat fan would lose his shit because I was banging his GF? Click my profile, he kept getting banned under new names and he wrote me a comment. What the hell was his original user name? I know his real life name was Trent because he and his boy started a moving company called TNT movers based off of their first names.


:laugh: 

Well done!!


----------

